# E111/E128 forms replaced by EHIC



## Guest (15 May 2004)

Note that the E111/E128 forms covering EU citizens travelling within the (newly enlarged) EU, EEA or Switzerland for public health service cover/treatment have now been superceded by the European Health Insurance Card valid for up to two years:

www.ehic.ie/

Note that this card does NOT normally obviate the need for standalone travel insurance.


----------



## ajapale (15 May 2004)

Hi <blank>,

Thanks, do you know where to get the new card and how long it takes?

Edited at 4:59 : I went to the FAQ's and rang the 1800 help line. They were very helpful indeed. It seems you can download a hardcopy of the application form from their site. I seems it is also a good idea to register the entire family at the same time. 

If you have a drugs payment card it may be possible to apply on line, but the system has only just been set up and all the PPS numbers may not be in yet.

If the health board do not think they will have the card out in time for your trip you can apply for an emergency certificate to allow you travel sooner. You will need your pps and perhaps a p60 and proof of your address.



> Southern Health Board
> (Cork and Kerry)
> 1850 742 000
> 
> ...


)





Thanks ajapale


----------



## macnas (15 May 2004)

*e111*

There  are problems in downloading the form!!!


----------



## macnas (15 May 2004)

*e111*

Just tried to ring my local health board headquarters min Kilkenny. Answer machine to say they are now  closed...... no facility for leaving a message!!!! 

                          Boys oh boys!!!!


----------



## Guest (15 May 2004)

The form downloaded fine for me just now. It's an Excel spreadsheet for some reason so you obviously need Excel or another spreadsheet that can read that file format to make sense of it. I think that public servants are as entitled to the weekend as the rest of us. It would be handy if they had a messaging/answering service though but I doubt that their the only organisation (public or private) that are only contactable within normal office hours.


----------



## Lorraine (15 May 2004)

*E111 forms*

am travelling in a couple of weeks and have the E111 forms duly completed and stamped, do I have to apply for cards, or will the forms still be applicable?  When is the cut off date?


----------



## sueellen (15 May 2004)

Lorraine,

As your questions do not appear to be answered on the FAQ - EHIC it might be best if you give the appropriate no. a call on Monday.


----------



## lorraine (15 May 2004)

*E111 forms*

Applied on line for all the necessary cards but the application for my 8 month old grand-daughter cannot be processed on line as the system will not accept her mother's RSI number for her,  so will have to contact the 'powers that be' on Monday.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## macnas (17 May 2004)

*re*

I also tried to contact Sherry=Fitz office in Tralee after hours to leave a message only to find there was no answering machine!!!!  I thought a business such as auctioneering would regard this as vital.


----------



## Complainer (6 Aug 2011)

Do children need their own EHIC card in their own name?


----------



## Slim (6 Aug 2011)

Complainer said:


> Do children need their own EHIC card in their own name?


 
Yes


----------

